# TT-RS or 997.2 C4S????????????



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I am in no rush as I currently love my regular TT and have had it less than a year. With that said I am debating ordering a 2013 TT-RS or searching for a CPO 2009 or newer C4S.

I like the fact the TT-RS would be NEW, but over-all I am guessing the C4S will be a better driving car. I do LOVE that the TT can easilty hold 2 pairs of Golf Clubs, not sure I would carry them in the C4S (Front Seat I guess).

I may want a Convertable, if that is the case my decision is made.

Has anyone had both????? Anyone go through similar situation?

I used to have a 911 and LOVED it, but I currently like my TT a lot and I know the TT-RS I would like even more.

I have a Shelby Mustang that is my Toy, this would be my Daily Driver.


----------



## aaronr (Mar 19, 2004)

I had the same question- http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/14662.phtml


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

The mere exclusivity of the TTRS vs the 911 solves this problem for me.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I think quite a few of us were faced with the same decision. I was shopping for a 2009 CPO C2S when the TTRS was announced for the US. I was dead set on getting the Porsche, but I had seen the TTRS in person and fell in love with it. I never really loved the 911's looks. In the end, the brand-new-ness, the warranty, the performance, the exclusivity, the aggressiveness and the tuneability won it for me. I live in Stuttgart (where Porsche HQ is) so EVERYONE here has a 911. The TTRS is very unique and I wanted something different. Plus, the value on the TTRS should hold very high, so it was a bit of a financial choice as well. My last car, 2008 R32, held its value very well so I wanted to continue the trend of not completely losing my ass on a car when I sell it.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Despite the recent 911 marketing ploy touting the 911 as a daily driver (which it really isn't, especially not in Winter), the TT-RS really is a very competent year 'round daily driver.


----------



## JPAV8S4U (May 23, 2009)

Huey52 said:


> Despite the recent 911 marketing ploy touting the 911 as a daily driver (which it really isn't, especially not in Winter), the TT-RS really is a very competent year 'round daily driver.



I completely agree. I had a 2009 C4s here in Ontario for a few weeks in the winter and even with winter tires and whatnot, it was horrible and scary in the snow. We dont get much snow build up here in Toronto... I also need my car to be my DD and 4 season safe. The C4S although a great car.... it is just too impractical for a DD.




SKNKWRX said:


> The mere exclusivity of the TTRS vs the 911 solves this problem for me.


Couldnt agree more. I always equate the 911 and MB SL in the same regards. They are both 100K+ cars and yet have very little exclusivity. That being said, they are both great cars in their own right.... But spending that amount of money on a car.... I need it to be a lot more special. The TTRS is special... is unique...and half the money.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Also who really wants to be *That 911 Guy* anyways.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I am leaning towards the TT-RS, I know the 911 I would want to get rid of as soon as the CPO is up.

I also LOVE the look of the TT, I do wish the TT-RS came with more than 2 choices for the interior though.

Thank you for the replies so far, if or when I order it will be later in the year, the plan would be to get it in the begining of 2013 or so.

That gives me a few months to figure out what color I want, leaning towards Suzuka Grey, but might go BRIGHT with Red or Blue.

Any Changes for the 2013?????????


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> I am in no rush as I currently love my regular TT and have had it less than a year. With that said I am debating ordering a 2013 TT-RS or searching for a CPO 2009 or newer C4S.
> 
> I like the fact the TT-RS would be NEW, but over-all I am guessing the C4S will be a better driving car. I do LOVE that the TT can easilty hold 2 pairs of Golf Clubs, not sure I would carry them in the C4S (Front Seat I guess).
> 
> ...


Good luck with those golf clubs in the 911. And you'd certainly not need 2 sets if you have to put them in the front seat….your golf partner would go where…the boot? 

I borrowed a friend's C4S for quite a while waiting for my TT-RS. While I did enjoy driving it, there's no comparison for daily driving. No problem hauling around whatever, no problem in crap weather. Add to that not being "that 911 guy" which around my place there are more than a dozen seen on a daily basis. Exclusivity is the way to go IMO. Join the club!


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

redz9269 said:


> Good luck with those golf clubs in the 911. And you'd certainly not need 2 sets if you have to put them in the front seat….your golf partner would go where…the boot?
> 
> I borrowed a friend's C4S for quite a while waiting for my TT-RS. While I did enjoy driving it, there's no comparison for daily driving. No problem hauling around whatever, no problem in crap weather. Add to that not being "that 911 guy" which around my place there are more than a dozen seen on a daily basis. Exclusivity is the way to go IMO. Join the club!


Yup that is exactly what I keep thinking, for a toy I would go after a C2S, but Daily Driver I am thinking TT-RS, plus I love having a rare car and this one is going to be limited for sure.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

not that i could afford the c4s but my choices was the new 370z or my tt now.. i wanted the option of having back seats, something that could hold my snowboards/ golf clubs and the 370z couldnt do any of that.. so i picked the TT


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

The TT is so under-rated for a DD, it holds as much as most mid-size sedans, even more with the seats down.

Not holding Golf Clubs is a BIG issue, I do usually drive alone to Golf, but can not see putting them in the front seat every time.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Yup that is exactly what I keep thinking, for a toy I would go after a C2S, but Daily Driver I am thinking TT-RS, plus I love having a rare car and this one is going to be limited for sure.


TT-RS drives like a toy….makes me grin like a 5 year old with a new toy every time I get in. And get it out on the highway, in the *** range, and both car and driver start screaming out "Wahoooo!"

If you really want it to stand out, choose an Audi exclusive color - up charge wasn't that significant considering all colors except Ibis have an additional price tag.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> I am leaning towards the TT-RS, I know the 911 I would want to get rid of as soon as the CPO is up.
> 
> I also LOVE the look of the TT, I do wish the TT-RS came with more than 2 choices for the interior though.
> 
> ...


Be careful with waiting too long. The 2012's sold out within 6 months and I expect the 2013's to sell even faster because people are already placing their orders for them now. I expect all of the TT-RS's to be completely sold out by September this year (or earlier). Plus, as the stocks get lower and lower, expect the dealers to begin raising premiums over MSRP.

- Jeremy -


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

- Jeremy - said:


> Be careful with waiting too long. The 2012's sold out within 6 months and I expect the 2013's to sell even faster because people are already placing their orders for them now. I expect all of the TT-RS's to be completely sold out by September this year (or earlier). Plus, as the stocks get lower and lower, expect the dealers to begin raising premiums over MSRP.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Great Point, at this point I am assuming I could work in Free Extended Maintenance, but dollars off MSRP may be a stretch????


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> Great Point, at this point I am assuming I could work in Free Extended Maintenance, but dollars off MSRP may be a stretch????


Ask about Audi Loyalty program - can't remember exactly but it was $100 to $1500.


----------



## YB1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Huey52 said:


> Despite the recent 911 marketing ploy touting the 911 as a daily driver (which it really isn't, especially not in Winter), the TT-RS really is a very competent year 'round daily driver.


 I've been driving a 996 C4sS in winter in Colorado for years and cannot agree. It works great in snow, not better than the TT-RS I would think but probablynot much worse either.


----------



## EBG913 (Apr 28, 2012)

GERMANCARMAN said:


> The TT is so under-rated for a DD, it holds as much as most mid-size sedans, even more with the seats down.
> 
> Not holding Golf Clubs is a BIG issue, I do usually drive alone to Golf, but can not see putting them in the front seat every time.


 Will TT RS hold golf clubs in trunk/boot with back seats up? Or do you have to fold them down?


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

EBG913 said:


> Will TT RS hold golf clubs in trunk/boot with back seats up? Or do you have to fold them down?


You have to fold them down, takes 2 seconds from the back of the car. It holds 2 sets of clubs no problem with them folded.


----------

